# Site sécurisé ou pas?



## andrea17 (7 Septembre 2010)

b bonjour j'ai trouvé un site pas mal pour les accessoires et notamment le casque monster beats by dr dre mais je n'en ai jamais entendu parlé alors je me demandais si je pouvais commander sur ce site?

L'URL c'est : powea-store en Point com

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Septembre 2010)

Pitin ! Y a tellement de fautes d'orthographe sur la page d'accueil que je me sauve à toutes jambes !!!


----------



## andrea17 (7 Septembre 2010)

oups écriture sms tu me perdra...
Sinon vous connaissez?


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir, ce n&#8217;est pas vraiment la bonne partie du forum pour ça


----------



## maousse (7 Septembre 2010)

je ne crois pas que sly parlait de ton post, mais du site.

il suffit de lire, ça a l'air d'un site chinois traduit en français par google translate. Rien que le numéro de téléphone de contact n'inspire pas bien confiance si tu as le moindre problème.


----------



## andrea17 (7 Septembre 2010)

bon bin merci je ne vais pas commander alors surtout pour une somme de 200 euros....


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2010)

maousse a dit:


> ça a l'air d'un site chinois traduit en français par google translate



C'est sur qu'un site 'propulsé par xxxxx' (powered by, sans doute), c'est assez rigolo


----------



## Sly54 (7 Septembre 2010)

maousse a dit:


> je ne crois pas que sly parlait de ton post, mais du site.


Sûr


----------



## Damien14700 (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai commander mon casque Monster Beats sur ce site et je l'ai reçu pas de probleme avant de parler il faut tester !


pour moi c'est ok


----------



## andrea17 (7 Septembre 2010)

En combien de temps?


----------



## Damien14700 (7 Septembre 2010)

re je l'ai reçu en 5 jours environs je crois


----------



## andrea17 (7 Septembre 2010)

ok merci


----------



## Damien14700 (7 Septembre 2010)

ca me fait marrer ceux qui parle alors qui n'ont jamais passer une commande bande de rageux va !


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2010)

Je t'envie.
Rire de tout ces petits riens, quel bonheur.


----------



## Damien14700 (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui de ces petit rien comme tu di parce que vu le nombre de mess envoyé sur le forum ils n'ont pas grand chose faire de leurs triste vie a part faire les commères sur un forum. Déjuque un peu de ton fauteuil d'ordi. Mdrr!


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2010)

Non rien, tout compte fait.

 zen


----------



## maousse (8 Septembre 2010)

Damien14700 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commander mon casque Monster Beats sur ce site et je l'ai reçu pas de probleme avant de parler il faut tester !
> 
> ...



très bien, heureux pour toi.

mon message n'était pas un signal d'avertissement formel envers ce vendeur, mais juste un de méfiance concernant un achat d'un montant non négligeable. Au moindre problème de commande, d'envoi, de livraison vers qui se retourner concernant cette enseigne chinoise, et quelle garantie de recours le cas échéant ? Rien de plus. Un vague numéro de téléphone à l'étranger ne garantit rien, et tout recours concernant un commerce si lointain sera bien plus couteux en temps et en argent que l'économie réalisée à l'achat. 
De plus la taxation de la tva au passage en douanes pour les achats hors UE, cela existe et c'est une bien mauvaise surprise quand on reçoit ce courrier quelques semaines après la livraison de la marchandise.


----------



## Timekeeper (8 Septembre 2010)

Il est louche quand-même ce site :
http://www.powea-store.com/accessoires-jeux-video/10-pack-wiimote-nunchuck-nintendo-wii.html

Wiimote + Nunchuk à seulement 20 euros, ça sent le produit pas officiel, voir la contrefaçon.
Ce n'est pas précisé. Il n'y a même pas la référence du produit, ou la marque. Il y a juste "Nintendo" dans le titre du produit, sans qu'on sache si ils parlent de l'accessoire ou de la Wii. Comme cette carte son qui selon le titre, serait 5.1 avec sa simple sortie stéréo !

Et pour en revenir à la Wiimote+Nunchuk, le logo "Solde" à côté du prix barré doit être franchement illégal puisque nous ne sommes pas en période de soldes. (sauf si le site est en période de soldes flottants, mais si je revenais dans 2 semaines et 1 jours, je suis bien sûr de voir toujours ce logo et ce prix soit-disant promotionnel sur un article qui fleure bon la contrefaçon donc à son prix normal).


Alors quand je vois le site, je mets même en doute la parole de Damien14700 qui n'existait pas sur iGénération avant de venir poster ici, comme par hasard, pour prendre la défense de ce site et se permet même d'être désobligeant avec les habitués des lieux.
Quand je vois le site, donc, je met en doute la bonne parole de Damien14700.


----------



## colinthegang (27 Novembre 2010)

Damien14700 a dit:


> Oui de ces petit rien comme tu di parce que vu le nombre de mess envoyé sur le forum ils n'ont pas grand chose faire de leurs triste vie a part faire les commères sur un forum. Déjuque un peu de ton fauteuil d'ordi. Mdrr!


 

Ayant moi même commandé est tjrs en attente ss reponse de leur part  après 10 jrs je suis allez voir sur different forum parlant de ce site powea-store.

Et la ,  de nombreuses personnes denoncant ce site comme une arnaque nottament sur ces fameux casques . pour moi il s agit d une commande de face arriere pour iphone 4 .

Je ne conseille à personne de commandé sur ce site meme si le fait que TOI tu ai recu ton casque me rassure.

Alors j'attend est on verra bien mais si c'etait à refaire ben je ne le ferai pas.


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Janvier 2011)

Ce site est une arnaque juste une recherche sur google vous le montrera, ceux qui ont été contents ont à chaque fois un message à leur actif.. Juste pour info

http://www.e-litige.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17945&start=0


----------



## iphoneers (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

moi ca fait plus d'un mois que j'ai commandé une coque pour iPhone et je n'ai toujours rien reçu. J'ai essayé de les contacter par téléphone, on me dit que le numéro demandé n'est pas attribué!! j'ai tenté de les relancer via leur formulaire de contact 3 fois et là encore, je n'ai eu aucune réponse.
Je viens d'apprendre que c'est un site chinois, je n'y avais pas fais attention!! je suis dégouté!!!

N'achetez pas chez eux, ils ne répondent jamais aux mails, il n'y a aucun contact entre le vendeur et l'acheteur!!

Ce fut une expérience dont j'aurai bien aimé me passer!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

Pour information, ce site n'est pas basé a honk kong comme le gérant le prétend, il vit en Normandie.

Les adresses mail, postale, numéro de téléphone, etc,  sont tous faux.

Il s'est déjà fait radié une fois des auto-entrepreneurs avec son premier site frauduleux, il encaissait l'argent mais ne livrait jamais. 

La gendarmerie est venue le cueillir chez lui et l'a contraint à rembourser.

Malgré cela il a réouvert un site internet illégal, (pas d'inscription au rsi, pas de cotisations...) où il continue d'arnaquer les gens. 

Les autorités ne peuvent rien faire car, on ne peut intervenir sans l'identité de cet individu. Je connais sa vraie identité.

J'ai déjà voulu prévenir des clients mécontents sur d'autres forums mais à chaque fois on me supprime mes posts. 

Espérons qu'ils n'en fassent pas de mêmes ici car il en va du dédommagement de centaines de clients.

Si vous aussi vous êtes victimes de ce fraudeur, vous pouvez me contacter en mp, je vous dirais tout ce que je sais afin que vous puissiez entamer une action pour qu'il cesse de nuire.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## rgi (21 Mars 2014)

Salut tu sais quelle ville de normandie ? A tu plus d'info ?


----------

